

Ron Minnich's 196-node Gumstix Overo cluster - jff
http://picasaweb.google.com/rminnich/StrongboxAtSC10?authkey=Gv1sRgCJbWpcfci73HxwE#

======
jff
A few notes:

* This uses the Gumstix Stagecoach modules, each of which can hold 7 Overo processors.

* Every shelf is a self-contained unit with a power supply and ethernet switch.

Although the title says "Ron Minnich", it was actually a team effort by Dr.
Minnich and his colleague Mitch Williams.

